# Bathyscaphe 300



## DEMO111

I've had my Bathyscaphe 300 for about a week and a half now and have worn it everyday since it arrived. Now that the initial "new watch" purchase has passed I can accurately say..... I REALLY like this watch. The vintage inspired classic dive watch design is what really drew me in to this watch. When the watch arrived and I could examine it first hand I was really impressed with the construction, materials and finishing.

The thick block of stainless steel the case is machined from is crisply finished with satin brushed and polished surfaces. The tapering bezel is beautifully machined and has a polished finish that gives the watch a high-end look without being blingy. The deep set, gloss black dial is very distinctive with it's polished and faceted hour markers. IMO the dial character has some DNA that crosses over from the Ploprof 1200m. I really like the hand design, they are simple and elegant (as dive watches go) yet bold enough to hold their own with the large dimensions of the overall watch. The tapering orange minute hand color accent is a nice touch that adds to the watch's character without using the Plongeur hand we now commonly see on dive watches. The black ceramic bezel insert is a great material choice and compliments the gloss black dial perfectly. A lumed 12:00 marker on the bezel would have been a good feature to have on this bezel but I now hear that Aquadive is adding it to the next batch of watches, (the Bathascaphe 300 is currently sold out according to the web site).

To top off the new Bathascaphe 300, Aquadive supplies it on a 24mm wide Isofrane strap. IMO this is the perfect setup. The thick yet supple Isofrane strap is perfectly proportioned to the large dimensions of the 300 and the vintage look compliments the watch's design heritage.

Full specs for the Bathyscaphe 300 can be found on the Aquadive web site: http://www.aquadive.com/Bathyscaphe_300_diver.html

As always, I've snapped some new photos. Enjoy.

-Dave


----------



## xno

Excellent pictures! Perfect on that strap.


----------



## manitoujoe

This is almost Grail-worthy. Of course, the pics sold it.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I saw the 300 for the first time this past Saturday night and all I can say it WOW. I was also floored by the DLC model. Your pics show how great this watch is.


----------



## Aquadive mod1

Enjoy it buddy!! Your pics are stunning, but even they do not show how truly awesome this watch is in person. You've also owned a lot of great dive watches like me (I've owned over 350 - from Pulsar to Panerai, and Casio to Rolex), so I know your opinion _actually means something. _Oh yeah, welcome to the select club and get ready to receive lots of compliments and stares! Whatever you do, don't put it on an orange ISOfrane, the attention gets worse. :>D


----------



## Sean779

20mm, beast indeed.


----------



## DEMO111

Thanks guys.

Yeah, the BS 300 has definitely found a permanent home in my collection.


----------



## DEMO111

I just wanted to bump this thread. Almost a year later and I still love the BS 300 as much as the day it arrived. I said it earlier and I'll say it again, I know this one is a keeper in the collection.

I'll have to take some updated pics when I get a chance. I recently sent the bezel back to Austria to have the full lumed bezel installed. I have the new bezel back on the watch and wow it looks good! Thanks to everyone at Aquadive.

Here are a few pics to hold you guys over until I get to take some new ones.


----------

